# Which sounds better?



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Which sounds better?

Recording voice and mike at the same time 
OR 
Recording the guitar on one track and then recording the voice on another track and then mixing them? 

I have found that Recording voice and mike at the same time sounded better it sounded more "natural", but when guitar and voice are recorded separately I have found that effects can be better chosen, for example: some effects sound good on guitar but not for voice and vice-versa 

What do the professionals do, most of the time? 

I have a tube preamp, is there a suggested level to begin with for setting attack and release for voice and acoustic guitar, and what is the suggested level of compression when setting the threshold and ratio
Thanks for your help,
Richard
:scratchhead: ?


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Richard Daigle said:


> What do the professionals do, most of the time?


Professionals generally use two microphones recorded to separate tracks. This gives the most flexibility for processing (EQ, compression, reverb) separately.



> what is the suggested level of compression when setting the threshold and ratio


See my Compression tutorial:

www.ethanwiner.com/compressors.html

Also, with modern digital recording it's best to record with no effects, then add whatever is needed after non-destructively.

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for your advise, I also read your information on compression which is very helpful.

If I understand correctly I should record guitar with one mike, and voice on another mike, and "record
at the same time", since I only have two channels available, Left and Right, I could record guitar on one channel and voice on the other. 
When trying this, I found that because the two mikes where so close to one another, the guitar crosses over to the voice mike and vice-versa, I play the guitar sitting down. The voice mike sounds good for voice but not for guitar, but I suppose there no way around this.
My other option is to use one mike that sounds good for guitar, and is passable (not as good as other mike) for voice.

Do some studios ever record all the instruments, and then record the voice last?

If someone wants to record guitar and voice separately (not at the same time) in my studio, should I advise against it?

Thanks again for your help
Richard:scratchhead: :dontknow:


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Richard Daigle said:


> I found that because the two mikes where so close to one another, the guitar crosses over to the voice mike and vice-versa


Yes, that happens!

> Do some studios ever record all the instruments, and then record the voice last? <

All the time.

--Ethan


----------

